# Echinodorus burning



## ncutler (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been researching what creates burning like symptoms on my Echinodorus plants. I thought it might be Magnesium deficiency, but thought since I'm a complete noob in ferts, I would ask.

I plan on going to a hydroponics store to get some dry ferts, but would like to know what ones are the primary ones to get. I had only DIY co2 and 2.5 WPG.

Photo included for diagnosis:


----------

